# stucco pricing



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i would like to know from those who do stucco,a ballpark sq ft price for labor only.i have a project i am bidding and am looking at about 3.25 a foot for labor.this seems high to me but it the wall is 26 feet high.i am pretty set on my price,i am just seeing what others might get for a project like this.it totals 1800 sq ft.


----------



## Hammer Inc (Aug 8, 2008)

depends which eifs or old school type


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Only because its you stacker, I wont come up with a smart as* comment about pricing lol.

I dont do stucco either, so I have no info for you.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

I wonder if prices have changed since January?


----------



## J&A IslandWide (Nov 1, 2007)

they sure have


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Last year i paid 7.50 a foot labor and material but the price is up now. The job was a 2 story addition , with 2 dog houses wire lath over paper and ply wood real cut up . 18x 22 with some patching 1000 sf 7500 my cost x 33 % . I think the material cost is around $1600 . we use a pre mixed bace coat with fiber and a california stucco . Could have done the job with my guys and saved $1200 but it was winter and i wasent up to the task. Im in NY


----------

